# Met a fellow haunter today!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I had the real pleasure of meeting a fellow haunter and board member, *lewlew*, today. Mark lives not too far from me and we had talked informally on this forum a few times. My doorbell rang today and Mark had dropped by, not only to visit briefly, (I was on my way to pick up my son from school) but to drop off an awesome gift of a fcg puppet! He made this based on the plans at haunter's hangout and this thing rocks! I can't wait to use it next week! Unfortunately I wasn't able to spend too much time with Mark, but he got a quick garage tour where most of my stuff is waiting to be set up. I'm hoping to see his set-up next week and hope he can get back to see some of my stuff as it takes shape closer to Halloween. Another member (motelsixx) lives only a couple of miles away and we're going to try to hook up later this week.
Thanks again Mark. It was a sincere pleasure meeting you and the gift was greatly appreciated! I'm sure it will get some good scares!
http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/FCGPuppet.asp


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well that was nice of him..
It's good you guys can get together.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think it rocks that so many of you live close to each other. The nearest active members to me are 45 min to an hour away.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It sounds great to be able to get together with fellow haunters. There don't seem to be any nearby me on the forum. 

I guess the D.C. area is scary on it's own without help. :googly:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's awesome. The closest home haunters to me that I know of are about 45 mins as well. That FCG puppet is awesome. Hmmmm, do I have time this year for that?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is a cool story. It sure is nice being able to put a face with a name. And what an awesome gift.

I live in PA too... hint, hint... Hehehehe


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey................Ohio is close to PA. (double hint!) Indiana is close to Ohio. When you think about how big the world actually is, we are all really not that "far" from eachother...right?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep I would like to get together with other haunters also, but none form this fourm are anywhere near me...


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Thanks again Mark. It was a sincere pleasure meeting you and the gift was greatly appreciated! I'm sure it will get some good scares!


The pleasure was all mine. My only regret is that it took me so long to make it up to see your setup. I certainly plan on making another trip early next week. I've got to see the facade!

For those of you who may not think you have someone close by (at least on the forum), I bet there's another home haunter within reach if you look. And I bet they would like it here on the forum. I've even had some of my neighbors ask where I get all these crazy ideas from; and I'm happy to tell them about HauntForum, monsterlist, etc.

So, thanks go out to you jdubbya, and everyone else here who carries on the tradition and furthers the holiday. Cheers!


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

ooo jealous ! wish i had fellow haunter people close by to bond with...my only claim to fame is i met born2haunt a few years ago. very nice guy very cool. his yard was fun too! lol


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Indeed its awesome to have fellow haunters close by. I'm relatively new and within a week came into contcat with 2 guys from this board (jdubbya and lewlew) we will be meeting up here this week!
Lewlew was absolutley correct, yes we have fellow hauntforum people nearby, but all you have to do is take a drive and knock on a door. Theres a woman that moved in down the block a few months back and she set up a kick ass yard. (time to go TOTing hahahha). I mean WE ALL LOVE what we do, and I'm sure I speak for EVERY home haunter on this planet, that if someone walked up and knocked, they would probably get sick of us before we get sick of them. So go for a walk or ride and start knocking!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I stopped by motelsixx's place tonight and it is awesome! He had lights and fog going, and gave my son and I a backstage tour. Walking through his yard and you'd swear you're in an actual cemetery. Going to be some great scares for sure! Thanks Dave for the hospitality. Hopefully we can check out each other's set-ups on Halloween too. Nice to be able to put a face with a name.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

HAHAHA (When it rains it pours, first my camera, now my laptop grrrrrrrrrr)
Jdubbya did indeed stop over with his son. (2 very eager haunters). It was really exciting to meet a fellow haunter, and even have a fellow haunter "miss" certain things hahaha. Jdubbya is a hell of a guy, i pass his house everyday (even though its out of the way). One day I'll stop Jerry, I swear!!! I appreciate the support!!!!! and any ideas you got on the all access tour, feel free to use!!!!!!


----------

